# And here's another one... The Ramapo Rally



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

The Ramapo Rally, staged by the Bicycle Touring Club of North Jersey (BTCNJ), features 6 fully supported bike ride of varying distances, with the longest being 125 miles. The Ramapo Rally is one of the best bike rally in all of New Jersey.

Ramapo Rally ? Half the hills are down

Choose from six beautiful, well-marked routes: 12, 25, 50, 62, 100, or 125 miles — through the farm and lake country of northern and western New Jersey and features:

Cue sheets and GPS files for all six routes
All routes are marked with arrows and signs
Fully stocked rest stops
Roving SAG wagons and bike maintenance by local bike shops at rest stops


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

In for this one as well!


----------

